
Buku v3.2 – A highly delicious bookmark manager. Your mini web - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/releases/tag/v3.2
======
apjana
## What's in?

\- Option `--suggest` to list and choose similar tags when adding a bookmark

\- Ask for a unique tag when importing bookmarks

\- Ignore non-generic URLs when importing browser exported bookmarks

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/Buku](https://github.com/jarun/Buku)

Features:
[https://github.com/jarun/Buku#features](https://github.com/jarun/Buku#features)

